# Rig calm Global herbs



## Toffee44 (17 April 2010)

Has any one used Rig Calm by Global herbs?

I always knew my boy was a bit of a rig (false-blood tests neg) however I introduced my new pony and he was nasty. TBH I didnt realise she was coming into season and she weed all over him but he grabbed her neck and when she galloped off he didnt let go, never seen him do this. He wouldnt let new pony see my existing mare and I removed her after he ran new pony into the fence Grrrr. Anyway Im wondering if its worth introducing a supplement to his feed. Hes fine to handle etc. I have never seen him so aggressive. 
I caught him straight after and he was fine to catch etc. 

Any Ideas on a calmer?


----------



## appylass (17 April 2010)

A friend of mine tried it last year on a yearling colt who was extremely coltish and full of himself, didn't really think it would make much difference but it was amazing, he was a lot calmer and much easier to handle.


----------



## Doncella (21 April 2010)

I can recommend this as well, used on a 4 yo entire, worked a treat.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (21 April 2010)

both mine and mums horses were cut late, hers is very colty and has been seen to mount mares.
tried this for  the first time last summer and it is FAB, he is still playful and nibbly but no longer mounts the mare!


----------



## thehorseloader (22 April 2010)

Sounds like you are describing my gelding exactly.  He had blood test 2 years ago and it returned a level of 0.1, apparently 0.2 is the rig level.  My gelding was cut as a late 3 yr old, he is now ten.  I have been tossing up between Rig Calm and Cushy life.  I know that Cushy Life has Agnus Castus in it so am going to try that first.  I had a pony mare with Cushings and she went on Vitex Agnus Castus fluid and the results were amazing.  So from this result I hope that the Agnus Castus(monks pepper) does the trick for him.  I have to say though that running around organising his mixed herd of 7 keeps him fit!  Keep me posted on your results with Rig Calm.


----------



## Kenzo (22 April 2010)

thehorseloader said:



			Sounds like you are describing my gelding exactly.  He had blood test 2 years ago and it returned a level of 0.1, apparently 0.2 is the rig level.  My gelding was cut as a late 3 yr old, he is now ten.  I have been tossing up between Rig Calm and Cushy life.  I know that Cushy Life has Agnus Castus in it so am going to try that first.  I had a pony mare with Cushings and she went on Vitex Agnus Castus fluid and the results were amazing.  So from this result I hope that the Agnus Castus(monks pepper) does the trick for him.  I have to say though that running around organising his mixed herd of 7 keeps him fit!  Keep me posted on your results with Rig Calm.
		
Click to expand...

<0.02 or below is normal gelding level, anything between 0.1-10 is a false rig (castrate) and once you hit 10 up to 50 you have a cryptorchid/Stallion.

I'm very interested in trying the one from Global herbs after reading this thread, although the Tranquil by Gold Label seems to working on mine (he scored 0.07 (inconclusive result from the vets, they won't say if he is a full or false without a further HCG stimulation test).

 I wonder if they contain the same herbs etc?


----------



## thehorseloader (23 April 2010)

Thanks Kenzo.  I better go back to my vet for clarification.  Maybe I got it wrong and he is 0.01.  If he is 0.1 his behaviour would make sense.  His blood test was a couple of years ago.  At the end of last year I asked a vet if there is anything I can give him to curb this behaviour as it is now not an option to get porcine regumate for the mares.  I was told 'nothing at all' for geldings however I see on the internet in America some people use regumate on their geldings.  Also I was surprised the vet/s didn't even mildly suggest trying a herbal supplement.  Perhaps because the results can be varied?


----------



## minmax (23 April 2010)

A certain well known showjumper was done for using regumate on his stallions. It calms them. I wouldn't want to meddle with hormones like those unless that was the only option.
How 'riggy' are your boys?
I have a gobby 4 yr old who bites everything, he is a thug and will barge lesser people out the way. He has repect for me but tests me all the time and ignores everyone else. The poor dentist was tossed around like a doll, even with a twitch on!!!!
Is he riggy??


----------



## Kenzo (23 April 2010)

minmax said:



			A certain well known showjumper was done for using regumate on his stallions. It calms them. I wouldn't want to meddle with hormones like those unless that was the only option.
How 'riggy' are your boys?
I have a gobby 4 yr old who bites everything, he is a thug and will barge lesser people out the way. He has repect for me but tests me all the time and ignores everyone else. The poor dentist was tossed around like a doll, even with a twitch on!!!!
Is he riggy??
		
Click to expand...

I think it's important for people to understand the difference between a young gelding being ' a young male horse' throwing his weight around a bit and one that is either a false rig or a crypt, there is a big difference in the behaviour and it has nothing to do with the horses manners.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (24 April 2010)

if you are sure he isnt a rig/cyptorchid just a manly gelding put him on potassiun bromide! put in the tea of the prison inmates to calm their urges!


----------



## thehorseloader (24 April 2010)

Spoke to vet and I had it wrong! Looked up records and his blood was 0.01!  So I have a very manly gelding.  When I got him two years ago he would mount mares and wasn't very well mannered when handled. He now events and does riding club and is pretty good most of the time.  However he still has a thing about looking after his mares and keeping the others away.  Splitting them all up isn't an option.  And at this time of year he is much harder work when ridden as he is very aware that he is away from the others and gets stressed, it doesn't feel like normal napinness.  He has had two days worth of cushy life and I hope that I will soon feel a difference, worth a try!  How is everyone else getting on with their rig calm type supplements?


----------



## kellybee (12 January 2011)

Recently I posted a thread called "Youngster with a temper". My gelding I found was agressive, his every thought and motion was based on the movements of the mares around him, and god help me if I brought him in whilst the mares were all still out. His sheath was enormous, though he tested negative as a rig (see the photo below). He just had the stallion mentality, and I was to be honest, scared of him and his outbursts.








I put him on the Global Herbs rig calm, two scoops a day for two weeks. By the end of week one he was paying less attention to the mares. At the end of week two he wasnt paying them even the slightest attention. Week three I reduced it down to once scoop twice daily, and he kept his cool, week four his sheath has wrinkled and shrunk. 

Now I have a calm, placid appaloosa who stands quietly on the yard - even by himself which he had NEVER done before. He has taken a massive dislike to one of the mares next door, who is constantly in season and forever squirting at him. He is a completely different horse, and even when i ran out over christmas and couldnt get any in due to the weather, he went a fortnight without the rigcalm, with absolutely no change in his new attitude.

Its brilliant stuff... worth every last penny and I wouldnt be without it now.


----------



## Horseback Rider (12 January 2011)

My boy was cut quite late and acts like a stallion every spring so I put him onto rig calm and it works brilliantly! 

if you have any questions ring the helpline they are great


----------



## onemoretime (13 January 2011)

Do you think it would work on my husband!!!


----------



## Kenzo (13 January 2011)

onemoretime said:



			Do you think it would work on my husband!!!
		
Click to expand...

just add a few pinches into the pepper pot, he's never know


----------



## Kenzo (13 January 2011)

I took my lad off the Rig Calm for a couple of months to see if he went back to his old ways, also I wanted to see if there was any difference with him being on the calmer and not the rig calm because he's always been on both or just the rig calm.

Anyway he's gone back to his randy pants again, grunting, sniffing and squeling at me and pacing up the fence line at the othe mares, just stands and gazes at them for hours on end, he's going back on the stuff this weekend, usually takes a few weeks to kick into his system but it's bloody god sent!


----------

